# Handwriting Analysis - Pregnancy and Gender



## HSDR2017

Is anyone willing to send me or post their handwriting sample to me? :)

Handwriting analysis shows you're pregnant when you are, and after 6 months I can tell you the gender of your baby based off of handwriting analysis!

If you're willing to post or email your handwriting to me, make sure you:
-Write sitting down in a comfortable position
-Use a black or blue ballpoint pen if possible
-Use a blank white sheet of paper if possible (if not, this doesn't matter as much lol)
-Try to fill half the page with your writing... The more you write the easier it will be for me to analyze for you
-Include at least one sentence with the personal pronoun "I". Example: I am pregnant. I am so happy to be pregnant, etc.,
-Sign and date the sample

I can tell you the gender if you're 6 months or further along. 

If you would like me to actually analyze your handwriting for your personality traits, etc., let me know along with your post/message/email so I know to analyze it. I will not analyze anyone's handwriting for personality or traits unless they actually want me to so if you post just for pregnancy and/or gender, I will only tell you about pregnancy and your baby's gender. :)

I look forward to seeing your samples!!! :D


----------

